# Does your taste as a FA change over time?



## wrestlingguy (Jul 2, 2008)

I brought this up on the "are you aroused?" thread a few days ago, but it kinda got ignored in the personal issues that has all but closed that thread.

Early on in my journey as a FA, the sight of my finace' at the time, gaining dramatically, outgrowing her clothes, kinda looking like she gave up on her appearance, wearing 2-3 day old clothes was very exciting to me. At her biggest, she weighed about 275 lbs, give or take.

That was almost 12 years ago.

Today, I am married to Carla, a SSBBW paysite model, who is 75 pounds more than my ex-fiance', is neat & clean, dresses well, a real girly girl.

I think that today I would find that my taste has changed as a FA. It's less exciting to see someone who is much smaller than my wife, and I no longer find the idea of someone looking "sloppy" (fill in the blanks, I don't want negative feedback on this) as sexy as I used to. That would also encompass some of the things posted in the "are you aroused" thread (no, not the one started by Exile in Thighville..........although car keys can be arousing if used carefully........)

Have any of the other guys moved on from what they were aroused by a while ago, to what arouses them now? Have any of the ladies been involved with someone whose tastes have changed? I'm really interested in hearing some personal experience here, so please refrain from flaming anyone, or you'll feel my wrath............LOL


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 2, 2008)

My tastes are still the same but they may be different in 20 years.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> I brought this up on the "are you aroused?" thread a few days ago, but it kinda got ignored in the personal issues that has all but closed that thread.
> 
> Early on in my journey as a FA, the sight of my finace' at the time, gaining dramatically, outgrowing her clothes, kinda looking like she gave up on her appearance, wearing 2-3 day old clothes was very exciting to me. At her biggest, she weighed about 275 lbs, give or take.
> 
> ...



What arouses me when I first became an F/A still arouses me now....however my attitude and experiences have changed dramatically since I began. I don't get along with the first fat girl I ever had a crush on anymore nor do I with the first girl I ever had a "stuffing session" with. Come to think of it, I don't get along with the first 7 fat girls I had "stuffing sessions" or normal dates with from 2004-06 anymore. It was really trial and error for a few years and I made a lot of errors, both mentally and emotionally.

I guess in recent years I've cut down on mistakes, gotten a little more mature, stopped taking a lot of bullshit and above all else, began looking at a girl's attitude toward herself more than her attitude toward me.


----------



## altered states (Jul 3, 2008)

My tastes have definitely changed. I really dug chunky, athletic R. Crumb-type women when I was younger, and now I definitely prefer rounder, fleshier bodies. And there's definitely been a "weight creep." Where the biggest girl I could imagine liking used to be 250 pounds or so, I now find myself turned on by women 500 pounds and more. Also I used to be turned on by older women, but now find my eye going to girls younger than I am (which may just be a natural thing for most men, depressingly). The "perfect" silhouette in my head is much different than it was 15 or 20 years ago, almost as if I'm now a different category of FA, if there is such a thing.

Still, I find it's the individual at the moment that's the deciding factor. If I see a really sexy pear shaped Latina in her 20s on the street, wearing great clothes with a great attitude, that type will park in my mind for weeks. Then I'll see a sexy blonde apple-shaped woman in her 40s and grab a peek at her belly and that will be my obsession for a while, and then.... I can go through this sort of cycle twice a day or more, especially in the summer!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 3, 2008)

my tastes have changed, yes. but it would rude for me to say how in the presence of people who may and certainly exhibit those qualities i'm less attracted to now than i was before. i believe most fas' tastes do too, and i don't believe this phenomenon is limited to our ilk. and i just wonder how many guys with conventional expectations in a mate have "acquired" a taste for larger women and don't admit or understand it. or worse, suppress it. i say a lot.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I am still in the process of defining my tastes in women. Do I know that the ladies of this board turn me on? Absolutely, that's been a constant since I was probably 8. (Although I didn't find this board until I was 14) However, figuring out things besides this basic attraction are much more complex (and welcome). 

I think you change as a person as you get older, and become more experienced/comfortable with the person you are based upon the environment you exist within. My tastes have definitely become more varied over time spent in the world and as I gained exposure to new and different things. Each woman is an individual. Granted, physical attraction is amazing. But a sense of humor, an understanding of literature, and a a penchant for ridiculousness...are far more important to me now then when I was at 18. 

So yeah, your tastes as an FA can change over time. But it's more a result of your personal life experience then some of metamorphesis taking place.

Also Chrysalis.

Don't get to use Freshman Bio, often and try to get it in whenever their is a slight opening for use.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 3, 2008)

I find my tastes have changed a little. Mostly I just want more. The qualitative factors that get me going haven't changed.



exile in thighville said:


> my tastes have changed, yes. but it would rude for me to say how in the presence of people who may and certainly exhibit those qualities i'm less attracted to now than i was before. i believe most fas' tastes do too, and i don't believe this phenomenon is limited to our ilk. and i just wonder how many guys with conventional expectations in a mate have "acquired" a taste for larger women and don't admit or understand it. or worse, suppress it. i say a lot.



Nah, it's not rude to express a preference. A sane person shouldn't shun you for admitting you aren't attracted to a quality they possess. Assuming you're not yelling that said person is ugly to her face you should be alright.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 4, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> I find my tastes have changed a little. Mostly I just want more. The qualitative factors that get me going haven't changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's not rude to express a preference. A sane person shouldn't shun you for admitting you aren't attracted to a quality they possess. Assuming you're not yelling that said person is ugly to her face you should be alright.



It's just pointless and I'm not the boys'-club type. I don't have a reason to...what if it changes again and I want to hit on someone reads this?


----------



## pudgy (Jul 5, 2008)

I guess that as time has gone on I've simply become more and more open-minded. Being exposed to lots of pictures of lots of different women hasn't narrowed my tastes, but rather widened them (pun intended). The shapes and sizes I would have ignored before are now showing up on my radar.


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 5, 2008)

pudgy said:


> I guess that as time has gone on I've simply become more and more open-minded. Being exposed to lots of pictures of lots of different women hasn't narrowed my tastes, but rather widened them (pun intended). The shapes and sizes I would have ignored before are now showing up on my radar.



I find this happening to myself as well. I think I found Dims back in 1999 and I know my radar has expanded quite a bit. Back then I never would have payed attention to big upper arms, huge thighs or butts and I wouldn't even look twice at most pear shaped women. Damn, what was I thinking back then? :doh:


----------



## dragorat (Jul 7, 2008)

*I grew up in a family that at 1 time was loaded with BBW.None of them were ever "really" thin(until the waning yrs. for some.)I won't say my tastes have dramatically changed,I'd say more along the lines of expansion(no pun intended).When I was younger I liked chubby busty beauties.As I've gotten older I've noticed the beauty in any woman with substantial curves.I still like my original taste in the ladies but now my attention can be drawn to any lady of substance.As long as the woman doesn't look like she could pass as a skinny 12yr. old boy,I may be interested...*


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 7, 2008)

I hear what other people are saying about dimensions opening their eyes to greater possibilities in terms of what they find attractive. I used to be primarily into plump women with larger chests, and while I still find that body type attractive, I find myself attracted to SSBBWs now as well as pear-shaped women.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nah, I think my tastes will always stay the same... But y'know, the future's not set in stone, so I can't say for sure...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good question.

I know for a fact that my preference in figure has become more flexible over the years. When I was in my early twenties I was only interested in pear shaped women. It didn't matter if the silhouette matched a supersize comice or a petite seckel: pears and nothing but pears. Then I fell in love with a woman whose figure balanced somewhere between an apple and a pear shape. I learned to love bellies. Over the years my tastes have expanded to the point where I don't think that I have any set preference for a particular type of figure. 

Weight is a different issue. I know that my concept of big has changed over the years. In my early twenties I preferred women in the 200 to 350 pound range. At 38 my range has increased by a good 100 pounds.

I'm not a numbers guy. I use the numbers to pinpoint the shift in what I come to consider big.

I date large women, 80% of my friends are fat women, I ran a size acceptance group for five years, I spend at least an hour a day on Dimensions and other size acceptance sites. I think that all of the above has shifted my perception of what an average sized woman looks like.

All that aside, the one thing I've learned over the years is that what I think I want and what I very happily end up with are two different things. I might have some some concept of buried in my head of what I perceive to be attractive, but that doesn't change the fact that if the woman I am attracted to starts proselytizing about intelligent design or tries to make me read a Nora Roberts novel, I am not interested.

(Joking about Nora Roberts  but you'll never get me to read her.)


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 7, 2008)

I think my tastes have matured as many others have in this thread. When I was younger I was attracted primarily to what most would consider simply "plump" girls around 200 or so.

Nowadays though, I'm with my beautiful girlfriend who weighs right around 370 or so, and I couldn't be happier - and we both find it really hot that she wants to get bigger. :wubu:


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> I think my tastes have matured as many others have in this thread. When I was younger I was attracted primarily to what most would consider simply "plump" girls around 200 or so.
> 
> Nowadays though, I'm with my beautiful girlfriend who weighs right around 370 or so, and I couldn't be happier - and we both find it really hot that she wants to get bigger. :wubu:



lol
telling mah secrets!


yea im THAT lucky girl.
:blush:



wrestlingguy said:


> Have any of the other guys moved on from what they were aroused by a while ago, to what arouses them now? Have any of the ladies been involved with someone whose tastes have changed? I'm really interested in hearing some personal experience here, so please refrain from flaming anyone, or you'll feel my wrath............LOL



I am answering this as a FA, FFA, and a ssbbw.
even if im not a man.
I used to not care about what size someone was or wasnt. now I do feel like I have a more refined taste in men and women. I like my men at with at least a belly, and up to 600 pounds. *yes, I have had a great boyfriend who was nearly immobile.* in all honesty, I like my girls my size. I dont care about proportions as in apple, pear or watermelon *lolz*
now do I ignore men who are very lean and toned, no- I make a mental note to look at their body. I cant help it... I am an artist and used to draw models. I look at muscles and everything like that, but you wont get my digits. simple as that.It is nothing personal, but... I have to have that initial attraction- or there is no spark for chemistry.

And yea I have been with someone who had a taste for bondage, and then out grew it. I unfortunately was still into it, and still am. So... when that ended it was slightly sad. They were new to the whole fetish, and then passed it over.I thought it was a personal thing, he just wanted a more sensual lover, not so intense.

Also I was with a woman who swore up and down she didnt like fat girls *she was an instructor for a local gym*: but loved my face, eyes, hair, boobs, booty, etc. Well, her wife is about 350 pounds. Changed that quick. She honestly thought that all over weight women were insecure, and frumpy/sloppy/depressed.Now she just likes... girls. Doesnt matter what size they are or arent.

I have changed a few men into FAs. Well, kinda.  My ex had never been with anyone as large as I was then, I was maybe 200 pounds then, and now his new girlfriend is simply smoking hot at 280.He still comments how better of a lover fatter women are then the thin ones.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 8, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Nowadays though, I'm with my beautiful girlfriend who weighs right around 370 or so, and I couldn't be happier - and we both find it really hot that she wants to get bigger. :wubu:



i'm jealous....lol ;-)


----------



## wi-steve (Jul 8, 2008)

When I was in college, I had a female friend (she saw me like a brother, I saw her like a an insanely hot chubby girl that I would have done anything to date). I was the guy friend that she trusted and confided in. So, one day she came home distraught that she tried to sign up for the army reserves, but they wouldn't take her cause she was over 200lbs. She had apparently never weighed herself in years, and this was complete shock to her. To me, it was the hottest thing ever. 200 lbs!!!! That was huge to me then.

Well, yeah I guess dimensions changes your perpective. My wife is just about 200lbs (and a good deal shorter than that old friend) and I see that as completely normal. A woman that's 300lbs or so maybe strikes me as fat, and bigger is certainly a welcome sight.

Oh, and I have recently learned that pregnant women turn me on too. Go figure. 

One other major change as I grew older.... personality is so much more important. I'll admit that I was much more shallow in my younger years, and dated to impress other people as much as to please myself. 

Steve


----------



## bigirlover (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, mine have changed too... Well, I stumbled on Dims about 12 years ago when I was in late Junior High after most of my "sexual interests" being plumpers and pregnant women. It started with find big women that were dressed sexy, which is something I never experienced before. This was mostly BBW's in the low 200's that I found sexy... Since then, over my journey as a FA I'm now more interested in women in their 300's and 400's and much more into feeding now then the curiosity I experienced when I first discovered Dims. 

I gotta tell you I love this place! Without it I don't know where I'd be today as FA. Thank you Dimensions!


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Jul 9, 2008)

without a doubt my tastes have changed over time. When I was about 12 or so, I found myself attracted to plump women, I didn't quite understand why at the time, but i found it attractive. By the time I hit 15 and girls my age started looking like women, I was definitely into chubby girls, as most of the girls I dated in my teens were plump to chubby. By the time I had my first true BBW experience at age 20, I was hooked and I was really into very large women. Over the years since then, it has varied. While I still have a strong appreciation for SSBBW's I found that my tastes overall have widened, varying from barely plump to SSBBW's.


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 10, 2008)

Over time, the minimum weight for me to find someone attractive has slowly gone up, and will probably continue to. Beyond that, I've been attracted to essentially the same things all along.


----------



## JMNYC (Jul 12, 2008)

My first passionate, all-consuming love affair was with a short, chubby, pretty and violent girl from a poor section of town. High school ended, she went into the Army and married a guy who threw her down a flight of stairs---a few times, she wrote me.

For many years, she was the ideal. At least, short, at least, chubby, at least, willing to physically fight other women.

Then, the women got softer and gentler.

The one I'm with now is the softest and gentlest and least violent.

Physical size preference? You can't ask me that...I can go from zero to stuttering fool in less than 3 seconds in the face of tiny or extra-extra-large.

That's in real life, though. My inner world is a world of desire, innocence, violence and pancakes with butter, where with the wave of a hand someone can go from 93 pounds to 1,000 and back again, where the cars are made of butter, the guns made of cotton candy and the Beatles ask me to sit in with them.


----------



## TONYS (Jul 12, 2008)

When I was a child I remember going to a buffet and seeing a 500 pound gal eating and was quite interested in watching her. Later I saw her around town and she had gained a significant amount of weight and was turned on by her. Deep down I love the look of a 500 pound ssbbw and up. I wanted to find a gal that size, or one who would gain to that size, as I do love the look of a bbw from 270 up. So in my head I love 500 plus, in reality I love bbw's, especially a gaining gal whom I am in love with.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 13, 2008)

JMNYC said:


> *snip* My inner world is a world of desire, innocence, violence and pancakes with butter....


violently yummy pancakes... and with peanut butter for me please.

lol

i liked what you wrote. really full of images.


----------



## MisterGuy (Jul 13, 2008)

I used to be more of a boob guy and now don't care as much.


----------



## JMNYC (Jul 14, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> violently yummy pancakes... and with peanut butter for me please.
> 
> lol
> 
> i liked what you wrote. really full of images.



Thank you! Nice to be full of...images! Considering the alternative.

The world is full of ripe, round, big girls. One day I will cook pancakes for all of them.


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 24, 2008)

As a youngster I could die for chubby really bigbreasted chicks. Nowadays, the size of the boobs means nothing to me. I feel attracted to supersized women, yeah. :smitten:
What I lost is the ability getting aroused by slim or slightly chubby women. I do not regret.  Anyone congrates me?


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 29, 2008)

i think that definitively i like bigger girls now, but i still liking women that are in a huge range, when i start i liked girl around 300 lbs, but with time i learn that i can find women of many different weight and shapes and i discovered there are women over the 500 lbs even over the 700 like Pauline, i have to admit that i like them all, BBWs and SSBBWs, i prefer Super-sized, but its something personal, i can be comfortable with a BBw or a Mid-Sized BBw as well. it also will depend on the personality, because physically i would like something like a ssbbw but also mentally i would like a confident woman.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmmm...interesting question but no, my FA tastes haven't changed all that much since I first began admiring curvy/larger gals right around when puberty kicked into gear.

It was several years later when I first signed on to this board that I found out what an "FA" and a "BBW" were.

Yeah, I'm older and supposedly wiser now than when I was 13 but I'd say very little has changed in the FA department.


Dennis


----------



## plumpum (Aug 4, 2008)

I knew I liked bigger girls from a very early age..as i started dating I gravitated toward girls with big breasts as for some reason there was a shortage of BBW girls "back in the day".

Over time, I found myself more and more gravitating toward bigger and bigger girls. My first BBW gf was about 22O or so. She became the benchmark of beauty to me from that point on.

I have always been facinated with the thought of women gaining.. All in all now..I am most attracted to beautiful pearshaped women starting at around 175 (and hopefully gaining! .. up to mmm who knows that keeps going up! lol (300-400 now) 
I am no longer obsessed with breasts at all..although I can appreciate them.

In a nutshell went from liking chubby with big breasts to big, pearshaped/bottom heavy and hopefully gaining, or at least loving food!


----------



## adam (Aug 4, 2008)

Just about the physical attraction:
Teen years I liked big big natural boobs which were hard to find if the women they were attached to weren't at least plump themselves.
20s my attraction evolved to the SSBBWs with huge bellies lasting well into my 30s. Also I've been into squashing since forever. SSBBWs are naturally very very good at squashing.
Late 30s my attraction has turned slighty in favor of those hyper pear bbws with the huge thighs and bottom, with super wide hips and smaller waist, and less belly. Big boobs have remained attractive throughout.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 5, 2008)

i'd say my taste over the years has expanded(i swear to God i didnt mean to do that) to include more features of a BBW/SSBBW. like...a few years ago, i was almost strictly a belly lover, and i'd see Ned post things about arms and i was like "what the hell is he talking about?" now i think fat arms are things of beauty as well...as well as hips, boobies, butts, etc. but i've maintained my love affair with the belly.


----------



## adam (Aug 5, 2008)

adam said:


> Just about the physical attraction:
> Teen years I liked big big natural boobs which were hard to find if the women they were attached to weren't at least plump themselves.
> 20s my attraction evolved to the SSBBWs with huge bellies lasting well into my 30s. Also I've been into squashing since forever. SSBBWs are naturally very very good at squashing.
> Late 30s my attraction has turned slighty in favor of those hyper pear bbws with the huge thighs and bottom, with super wide hips and smaller waist, and less belly. Big boobs have remained attractive throughout.



All bbws are beautiful including ssbbw over whom I haven't lost affection for, but it's those particularly bottom heavy bbws that thrill me the most now...as in the last 3 months...just speaking of the physical aspect. No offence.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 21, 2008)

i think most people's sexuality is fluid throughout thier lives. Experiences, people, situations etc etc can make you look at things differently than you used to.
Its interesting that a lot of people have said that they started out liking big women but on the smaller range of the BBW spectrum at first.. its like dipping a toe into the bbw ocean. I wonder what the reasons are for that??
Maby they reason, you cant get too much of a good thing!
Maby as the population grows the Fa desire for larger does too..like filling an evolutionary gap..
i'm not sure.. though when i began dating i guess i liked "womanly" women.. In the very begining i did date some kinna thin women ..but they all had "fatential" ..cause they are all fat now..(oh that makes me need to start a new post!)..
erm..aye ..anyway..i'm not sure if its that my tastes have gotten "bigger" persay..but i think that i have met more women who have been bigger and i have had happy experiences and my mind felt more open (as well as other parts of me... my chackras etc lmao).


----------



## Alan (Aug 21, 2008)

As far back as I can remember, I have always been attracted to shapely voluptuous women. When I found the internet, I was introduced to images of larger women that were nude, larger than ones I would have been normally attracted to. Before I might have been attracted to smaller BBWs, but now, the SSBBWs(who had always been covered-up in loose-fitting clothes, in public) I found quite attractive too, so I guess my taste has evolved or grown(lol)...Now I'm picking more Ripe, Plump, Sweet Berries.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Aug 21, 2008)

I think that the range of what I find attractive has increased in both directions. I used to only like BBWs, but now I like women anywhere from chubby to SSBBW.


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

As i've got older, my ideal weight for a woman has risen quite significantly, the idea of big women arousing me only cam about when i was 14 or 15 but i've only recently come to terms with it as being my desire for any woman i date. I guess the lowest weight of woman i'll date is around 200lbs, maybe 10 or so lower, i know you cant guess the weight of a woman on sight, but she's gotta have quite a few curves on her for me to go after her.


----------



## davoid23 (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to like the bigger girls at school but when I left and started real work and seeing real people I saw real BBW and eventually SSBBW. :smitten:

If I can use a few models for examples, when I first got into the FA scene I thought that BigCutieViolet, Mandy Blake and Carrie (of carrieland) were the most stunning women on god's green earth. Since then however and as I've aged and "matured" I now only find the really large SSBBW attractive, such as BigCutieSasha who I think is incredibly beautiful, as well as the other 2 larger Big Cuties Sable and Heather.

In short, I hope my preferences stop growing soon or I'm never going to be satisfied by a real woman again and fantasy pics or stories will become my only solace!


----------



## faintn (Nov 27, 2008)

I began to develop a taste in fat women over a period of about 10 years during which my first wife expanded her weight from 120 lb. to 250. Over that time I found myself turned on more and more with every pound she gained. Watching NAAFA's Bill Fabrey interviewed on a nationally-televised morning news show in the late 1960s was my first introduction to the concept of FAs. And so over time it became obvious to me that regardless of what "society" thought was "normal," I needed to embrace my own true nature as an FA.

She was a pear-shape whose body gradually filled out in other areas as her thighs, calves and hips grew but could not contain all of her fat. After her saddlebag thighs, hips, and butt filled out, then her belly began to expand along with her boobs. I recall with great delight watching her struggle to fit into last year's bikini, jiggling and straining as her rolls spilled over the fabric. Over time her belly began to hang deliciously. But she didn't so much care for my overt recognition of her gain, so I had to keep most of my thoughts to myself. We divorced after 26 years.

After my divorce, I decided that I would finally embrace my true FA nature, so I tried a BBW dating site, where I met my current wife. Unlike my ex, she encourages my enjoyment of her expanding and increasingly sexy body. She is a belly queen for sure and weighed about 280 when we first met. She has come to realize how much she can turn me on by announcing a weight gain. She's 5 ft. 3 in. and recently told me she had gained up to 307 lbs.

So I can say that I have definitely evolved in terms of my appreciation for the larger female figure. At first I was into only pears - because my wife was one. Now with a belly queen of my own, I have a new appreciation for that magical mound of gently-hanging and swinging softness that I can barely contain in my hands.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Dec 4, 2009)

Mine definitely has!

*elementary school: * I liked chubbier than normal girls with fatter arms.

*Junior High:* Fascinated with Big Boobs and bigger butts than normal girls and if I could find A pretty girl with a belly bulge that was a bonus. I must add that this is when I found out I loved girls or women gaining weight even hot Mothers in the neighborhood. (I liked Plumper girls at this time 120+ who knows there weight at that age, definitely liked them well thicker above average)

*High School:* Very in to the fuller figure girls with huge Boobs and Butts and even started noticing way more fatter bellies at this age. (I liked them even bigger now and surely noticed all the sexy plumper ones that were tending to gain some weight) I had my first open fattening experience with my girlfriend during this time she was 5' 2" and fattened up nicely and she was into it and it was a great time.

*College:* I was into fatter girls and ready to grab a huge one. I did end up with several, but all of them never were that big although all of them definitely overweight, Ok Fat by any of my friends standards at the time.

*After College and into my Carreer: * I was full Blown into weight gain on women and found a Beautiful Chunky girlfriend that Gained many Lbs. together with me from my encouragement and her uncontrollable appetite. She was the known heaviest girl/woman that I ever Made love to. She was a little over 200 Lbs. at her heaviest but lots of soft pillowy fat. She made me crave more of her. Still at this time she seemed pretty fat at times in my eyes and then other times I wanted her so much fatter.

Today I am married to my beautiful wife who gained up to just over 200 Lbs. on a 5" 3" Pear shaped curvy frame with huge breasts and fat upper arms with the hottest face ever (at her heaviest) She is now much thinner around 150 Lbs. still curvy and hot but I crave much more on her. I find myself attracted to women up to 500+ Lbs. although I would say it all depends on the women and figure but overall 200-350 Lb. range. 

I sometimes try to envision my wife weighing 300 Lbs. and it turns me on to no end but as of right now I would love to see her get somewhere close to where she was at 200 Lbs.


----------



## Plainguy (Dec 13, 2009)

I must also agree my tastes have changed over the years, but I like to refer to them as having "matured" and "expanded" since I initially found "chubby" girls attractive, (and still do by the way) I am also extremely drawn to women of the larger ssbbw catagory as well. .(I mean they are Goddesses aren't they) 

I have always felt beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder, and that hasn't changed. . You ladies are a delight to the eyes of this man and I salute you daily. .


----------



## Satsurou (Dec 14, 2009)

Mine have changed too. Well, more "expanded" than "changed". I still find chubby girls attractive, but now I also find attractive much bigger girls as well (which the young-teenager-old-me didn't). I consider myself wiser now


----------



## geekybibabe (Dec 15, 2009)

My tastes haven't really changed. I first realized that I was interested in fat people around the time I became sexually aware, so my experience of the world was limited at the time. By the time I was 16, I was actively seeking out larger partners, but it wasn't until I was 17 that I had the chance to be with someone supersized.

I can be attracted to people of all sizes, depending on other factors, but my primary attraction has always been to people between about 50% and 150% "overweight".


----------



## katherine22 (Dec 16, 2009)

Satsurou said:


> Mine have changed too. Well, more "expanded" than "changed". I still find chubby girls attractive, but now I also find attractive much bigger girls as well (which the young-teenager-old-me didn't). I consider myself wiser now



Your work is so imaginative Supersized women are so beautiful.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 17, 2009)

Satsurou said:


> Mine have changed too. Well, more "expanded"



damn you I was going to use that line 

anyway, I wouldn't say my tastes have changed but they have broadened; now I feel able to appreciate any body type.

I think I said it better in the "what made you into an fa?" thread



Me said:


> I liked boobs and the thin chicks never had any, then I transmogrified into an ass man, then a belly dude, then a thigh guy. Now I am re-born I have all the perv powers of my previous incarnations.
> 
> I think I have the makings of an adult cartoon here...


----------



## spaced21 (Dec 23, 2009)

i'd say i've pretty consistently been most attracted to chubby girls. usually ones that are like 15-20lbs "overweight". Heaviest girl I dated was like 175lbs but it was only a few dates. Usually i've dated girls in the 130-160lb range. Did have a one nighter with a girl who was easily 200+, was quite an experience and I'm still not sure what I think about it. I think I have potential to enjoy a larger girl, but i'm not a big dude (5'7 150lbs) so I haven't really wanted to go for it completely. and now that i'm married, I will just have to see how things go. I am happy with how my wife looks (5'5" 140lbs) now, but I have a feeling she'll grow over the years so whatever her size is is what i'll likely like the most!


----------



## Jigen (Dec 26, 2009)

Satsurou said:


> Mine have changed too. Well, more "expanded" than "changed". I still find chubby girls attractive, but now I also find attractive much bigger girls as well (which the young-teenager-old-me didn't). I consider myself wiser now



Exactly as I feel now. But my tastes expanded to thin women as well. Reasonably thin, I mean.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jan 16, 2010)

My tastes definitely have changed over the years.

Obviously, we like people our own age, so women whom I thought looked old when I was in my twenties now look pretty good to me in my mid thirties.

But more than that, what is sexy changes too. Like many others here, my ideal has grown as I have aged: 300 used to seem pretty big, but now 450+ is perfect. I wonder though if this is due to "availability" - when those of us old enough to have come of age before the internet, the only fat women you saw were the ones who were in our area or in the odd magazine we could find, and they generally maxed out around 300 lbs; now there are so many options for viewing SSBBWs of gigantic proportions, so perhaps it is the availability of these women that has caused our ideals to change rather than our aging.

I used to really be into TnA, but now I really love a good huge belly. I still love fat legs and am not into a woman who is all belly, but a belly like ChickletsBBW's is a much bigger turn-on now than when I was younger. I also am way more into cellulite; I used to only like "smooth" fat, but now I really appreciate the ripples of cellulite. The one constant: I love fat calves. Don't ask me why, but they are my biggest turn on!

Chris :eat2:


----------



## Mikey (Jan 18, 2010)

plumpum said:


> I knew I liked bigger girls from a very early age..as i started dating I gravitated toward girls with big breasts as for some reason there was a shortage of BBW girls "back in the day".
> 
> Over time, I found myself more and more gravitating toward bigger and bigger girls. My first BBW gf was about 22O or so. She became the benchmark of beauty to me from that point on.
> 
> ...



Funny, we started at the same place, and like you are into the pear shaped figures, but I like them starting at 300 and going to "sky is the limits." Having dated a bottom-heavy woman who was over 700, sort of covers that "territory!"


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 21, 2010)

Over the years I seem to have changed a little. When I was 12-16, it was basically just chubby girls, then I started to like girls bigger and bigger as the years went by... I think. 
I liked butts the most before, but really, the last few years, it's been all about the belly.


----------



## drewedwards (Mar 21, 2010)

A little. The body type has remained much the same. I like hourglass figures and I love large breasts. As I gotten older and more honest with myself, I find myself be attracted to larger women. 

I've ALWAYS liked girly girls with a retro look. That much has never changed.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 21, 2010)

Never2fat4me said:


> My tastes definitely have changed over the years.
> 
> Obviously, we like people our own age, so women whom I thought looked old when I was in my twenties now look pretty good to me in my mid thirties.
> 
> ...



I can agree with your development as well, but not so much into the calves, I am a thigh guy (not to mention arms)!!!


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom (Apr 2, 2010)

Taste, just like style, fluctuates over time so I would have to say yes but keep in mind I only have 7 years experience as an FA.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 2, 2010)

Paragon_of_boredom said:


> Taste, just like style, fluctuates over time so I would have to say yes but keep in mind I only have 7 years experience as an FA.



I too have only 7 years, I know how you feel.


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom (Apr 2, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I too have only 7 years, I know how you feel.



Ah so I am not alone.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 4, 2010)

My opinion as a FA changes all the time. When I was first a FA, I couldn't imagine dating a SSBBW (Like 375-), only girls in the mid-200s, but ever since I had my first SSBBW girl, I can't hide that they are alot better than BBW's.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 4, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> My opinion as a FA changes all the time. When I was first a FA, I couldn't imagine dating a SSBBW (Like 375-), only girls in the mid-200s, but ever since I had my first SSBBW girl, I can't hide that they are alot better than BBW's.



Do you mean better, or just that you prefer them now?

I've never felt that anyone is better or worse for me. I may have preferences, but those preferences to me just reflect where I am in my FA experience, plain and simple.

That's why I ask.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 4, 2010)

Definitely. My range got wider over time, but now fluctuates in the middle and at the edges as far as big women go.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 5, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Do you mean better, or just that you prefer them now?
> 
> I've never felt that anyone is better or worse for me. I may have preferences, but those preferences to me just reflect where I am in my FA experience, plain and simple.
> 
> That's why I ask.



I am just saying they are better for me.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've settled in the mid-range myself. Best of both worlds really


----------



## CPProp (Jul 20, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I brought this up on the "are you aroused?" thread a few days ago, but it kinda got ignored in the personal issues that has all but closed that thread.
> 
> Early on in my journey as a FA, the sight of my finace' at the time, gaining dramatically, outgrowing her clothes, kinda looking like she gave up on her appearance, wearing 2-3 day old clothes was very exciting to me. At her biggest, she weighed about 275 lbs, give or take.
> 
> ...




No.....not for me  still attracted to the same beautiful big women of all sizes, shapes, colours and creeds that I was donkeys years ago. For me at last, Its the world thats changed to a degree  so Im not now considered quite as weird as I once was  and thats brill .


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 21, 2010)

My tastes...

At first I didn't think could become an FA....so this was the big change for me.
During the years I discovered liking not only the slight overweight, but also bigger people, so now I don't think having a limit of weight on my tastes.
So, it's not a change for me, but a more large range of people that I like!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 12, 2010)

not really.i can say that my taste in what i like in a person has kinda changed,it is mostly still the same but alittle different from when i was younger.anywhoo my taste as a fat-admirer hasn't changed at all.


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 18, 2010)

I really wasn't that into huge tits until I met my current girl friend. Before it was all about the other two B's: butt & bellah


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

mediaboy said:


> I really wasn't that into huge tits until I met my current girl friend. Before it was all about the other two B's: butt & bellah




haha i have loved tits as far as i can remember,ecspecially the huge ones.


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 19, 2010)

My tastes are ever evolving. Since I first started to notice fat girls the size and types of bodies I find attractive have expanded considerably. Also, sometimes a specific person will have a body part that presents in a different way that will open up a new attraction. This happened to me in junior high school, a girl I liked had these huge calves, bigger that I had ever seen before. At first I wasn't really sure I liked them but after a while they were one of my favorite parts of her body and I have never looked at calves the same again.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I say emphatically yes! I have seen my taste just in women evolve and change in ways that I couldn't even imagine. 7 years ago all I wanted was the hardcore goth girl, anyone with a positive attitude was a total turn off to me. Now a girl who is not social and overly happy just wont work for me, I love happiness and just having a good time. And just as that I have seen my tastes as an FA change as well. When I first began to identify myself as one the bigger the better, without question. Now that I have matured I have found that weight is not the deciding factor, but shape, and how they wear their weight. Beauty is beauty, and while I still find bigger beautiful, size is not the deciding factor, how a girl looks is what decides the most. Just because someone is bigger than someone else does not make them sexier, being more attractive does that. I know it is shallow to feel that way but it is my opinion of beauty and I have seen my feelings evolve over time to these views.


----------



## TimeTraveller (Dec 24, 2010)

Most definitely. About the time I was married my favorite type of woman was in her early 20s and about 300 pounds with a wonderful personality. More than 30 years later, my tastes have evolved toward a mature woman in her early 50s and about 400 pounds. In my dreams I wish really hard, and every morning I wake up and there she is! :smitten:


----------



## khrestel (Dec 29, 2010)

wi-steve said:


> When I was in college, I had a female friend (she saw me like a brother, I saw her like a an insanely hot chubby girl that I would have done anything to date). I was the guy friend that she trusted and confided in.
> Steve



This has very little to do with this thread but I wonder how often does this happen? I mean... in high school and college I couldn't think of anyone thinking about me "that way" and most my friends were guys. 

Anyways.... like many others in here, my tastes have changed over time as well. Mainly the scales have broadened towards larger women (and men). I used to consider myself huge at 200 lbs and were mainly gazing women slightly smaller than myself. Nowadays at around 340 I find myself kinda middle sized and swoon for mainly bigger women.

I'm still not that into extreme pears or actually extreme anything. That's something that hasn't changed.


----------



## SnowyFuton (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't found that my taste has changed significantly in the ten years since I turned eighteen. But maybe the emphasis has changed, and I focus more on general characteristics rather than specific women. 

I think. :blush:


----------

